

A Clojure library for Apache CouchDB - macmac
http://github.com/tashafa/clutch/tree/master

======
technomancy
Reading from CouchDB is pretty trivial in Clojure or any decent language; this
is actually much more interesting since it implements a view engine.

------
icey
It's nice to see all of these libraries getting written in Clojure. It's a
nice language, and it's a shame to have to constantly get into Java interop
every time you want to use a lib. I know it's easy and all, but that doesn't
make it fun.

------
macmac
The view engine is actually quite easy to get working if one follows the
instructions on github. I had some problems getting view parameters to work
but the author was quick to help me out.

